# Groundbreakers and adding database to site



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Very very cool. I like the last one!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Quite ambitious - and very well done!


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

OK so I'm new at this comments stuff, well I like what you have done. whats the rest of the body going to look like? Keep up the rottin flesh work .


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job! looks toasty


----------



## fancyme21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I lost a bet and must dress up as a baby for a Halloween party. The costume has pink ribbons, a large floppy bonnet, white turtleneck jersey, white bloomers and white tights. I also have to wear a pinafore apron and large plastic baby bib. I'm really nervous about wearing the costume as everyone will be looking at me and I know I will look rediculous.

What's worse, my girlfriend said I have to get to the party by taking the Boston T. Riding the trolly in this costume is scaring me.

Do you think I will survive?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That bet sucks! No way I would have agreed to those terms. As for the skulls Deathtouch, you did a marvelous job. reminds me a little of the kryptkeeper.


----------

